# feel lousy and don't know what to do???



## Emmy2 (Feb 22, 2002)

My acid reflux problems have been getting worse recently - burning in my stomach and chest and sore throat. I used to have nausea all the time but that seems to have almost gone. Two stomach x-rays showed nothing but excess stomach acid. I have been taking Prevacid for a week and don't feel better at all. I still had heartburn and had to take Maalox as well. Before I tried Zantac and it didn't help and Losec made me feel really sick. I am so frustrated - any advice??? I am thinking of stopping the Prevacid and just go back to taking Maalox 5x a day. Any thoughts would be appreciated because I am tired of feeling miserable all the time.Thanksp.s. Do you think stress can cause all this - I have had a lot for the past 2 years??


----------



## silver (Dec 21, 1999)

I dont know if stress can cause all that but I've had the same problem as you for the past 3 years.I've been on "pantoloc" since then. I think its "protonix" in the U.S. but not sure. Why dont you try nexium or something else. It might work better.Last week I went off my meds and really thought I could do this by controlling my diet & taking the odd zantac. I soon found out that I had to take 5 zantac a day plus gaviscon







I hate this condition and on top of that I had sever stomach pain & the burning just would not quit. It would start around 11 am & went on all day long.I went back on my meds and feel so much better. I'm sure you are doing the no coffee, tea, onion, garlic thing and still have symptoms? I know exactly how you feel, you think why bother if it doesnt work right? Well everything we do now to help this condition might be benificial at wording off other condition.Good luck and I hope you find some relief soon.


----------



## christine (Jun 4, 1999)

Stress definitely exacerbates the underlying GERD. I have had GERD since 1998 and I also feel that it is slowly progressing. I suffer with a great deal of nausea and belching. I don't get the heartburn so much, thank goodness. I have switched to Nexium (from Prilosec) and I *think* it might be a bit better. I have also progressed to having a burning throat often. I am also under a LOT of stress since December. Due to the stress and it's resulting anxiety/depression I have also been eating horribly. I don't have the time or motivation to prepare healthy foods so sometimes I eat out 3 meals a day but at least once a day I am getting food out. None of that agrees with me. So, I have to blame my flare up on myself. I would ask your doc to switch you to Nexium or Prilosec (while all these drugs are similar, I've been told that individually you can do much better on one over the other). Also try to get your diet under control. I would tell you to get the stress under control but that is nearly impossible!!Christine


----------



## Emmy2 (Feb 22, 2002)

Thank you so much for replying! It is great to hear I am not alone and that someone understands how it feels. I think now I am getting more acid from the frustration as well. I have already totally changed my diet. I never drank coffee or alcohol anyway but I have cut out orange juice, pizza, fatty cheese, chocolate, etc. and have a very low fat diet. I can't think of anything I am doing "wrong" right now except the stress. I swear I was feeling worse with the Prevacid so today I didn't take one and am going to take Maalox instead (as an experiment). I had such high hopes for the Prevacid because the pharmacist said it worked well and fast! Maybe I will go to the doctor to see about something else, perhaps Nexium.Thanks again!


----------



## bobilee (Feb 25, 2002)

Hello, I have tried most of the things all of youhave mentioned, I have had bad GERD for the last2 years, and tried Prevacid, Protonix and all overthe counter meds. I only experience the pain whenI go to bed and nothing worked until last week.The only thing before that had helped was Gaviscon, but I didn't like taking it because ofthe aluminum content, so I did a little research on the main ingredient, which is sodium alginate,a seaweed derivative, which floats on the top ofyour stomach and blocks the esophagus. I tried tofind it in the health food stores but had no luck,until I checked the cooking section and they hadan Eden product called Agar Agar, which is smallwhite flakes of seaweed. I bought some and beforeI went to bed I took a good-size teaspoon and mixed it with very warm water for several minutesuntil it was cool enough to drink. Not the mostpalatable taste in the world, but it was the firstfull night's sleep I have had in months. I have been doing this for a week now and have had no pain. The great thing about it is that it's harmless (as far as I know) and the body doesn't build up a resistance to it. I would think it would be safe for everyone, though I would assume it would slow down any other meds. you might beon. Good luck. Bob


----------



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

I've also been suffering with acid reflux for the last year or so & have tried many alternative supplements... Its so FRUSTRATING!!! the ones I would recommend to you would be: ginger 1 capsule after each meal, 1/2tsp of aloe vera, a probiotic called flora balance 20 minutes b4 breakfeast, exercise everyday 20 minutes, and practice some form of stress reduction. I also would avoid sugar, soda, spices and products with a hight fat content. Try to eat as many cooked vegetables as possible. You may also try a good enzyme supplement. In order to handle on acid reflux, I believe it takes alot of experimenting to find the right combo. Taking ant-acids, h2 blockers, ppi's, and all those other meds I believe are mostly for short term conditions. If your eating carefully, your properly not producing excess acid...its just going where it should't..your throat & esophagus..Good Luck!!!


----------



## sissina (Jan 25, 2002)

Hi everybody, this is my very first time logging in and I feel like you all are my family already!! So I'm not abnormal after all, there is so many of us! I had GERD for 2 years. Tried EVERYTHING!!!!(Gavascan, Prevacid, Prilosec, Reglan, NEXIUM.....any many others even combined) My doctor is suggesting laparoscopic surgery. I'M TERRIFIED of the idea, but my life can't go on like this. ANY GOOD REPORTS OUT THERE???? THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!


----------

